# CPU Not booting Just watching Dell Logo not moving on a black screen



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Windows 10 Pro, Dell Latest and greatest CPU Tower Model XPS8930 Dell CPU Tower 
In my PC After the Critical Bois Update is not booting
This Bios update came in Dell Support Assist program.
Title line CPU Not booting Just watching Dell Logo not moving on a black screen not moving any futher.
Today in my dell support Assit New In my Dell Support Assit Software Today New Critcal BOIS New Update came I did not do any operantion at all didn't touch any key but when it started now it's showing me Dell logo on a totally black screen not moving 
F2 F6 F8 no keys are working i tried even rebooting 3 4 times only when the screen did not move at all for 20 min 

please assist me on what should i do

That my PC is out of warranty Dell cannot help me.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

SpywareDr said:


> If this thread is not Solved, you ought to remove the Solved from the title.
> 
> If the old thread is Solved, you might want to start a new thread instead of reviving the older one.


Thank you, sir, i am new i am using my friend account Bec his computer crashed.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rakesh15 said:


> Thank you, sir, i am new i am using my friend account Bec his computer crashed.


You are not new here. I've moved your new post and its replies to a thread of its own. The other thread is solved and will remain so.

Now, did you interrupt the BIOS update process?


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

This is a total different issue.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Stancestans said:


> You are not new here. I've moved your new post and its replies to a thread of its own. The other thread is solved and will remain so.
> 
> Now, did you interrupt the BIOS update process?


My name is Tim i am rakis friend i am doing this for him bec he has no way of getting on this thread


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

rakesh15 said:


> My name is Tim i am rakis friend i am doing this for him bec he has no way of getting on this thread


I am new here but i am using his account to help him solve his issue. 


rakesh15 said:


> My name is Tim i am rakis friend i am doing this for him bec he has no way of getting on this thread
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I asked, "did you interrupt the BIOS update process?" Please answer.

We see you as rakesh15 and will assume we are addressing him directly. How you handle that from your end is up to you.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Stancestans said:


> I asked, "did you interrupt the BIOS update process?" Please answer.
> 
> We see you as rakesh15 and will assume we are addressing him directly. How you handle that from your end is up to you.


No Interrupt we let it finish the process.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Tim, why can't you login to TSF with your own account?
Shut down the computer holding the power button for 15 seconds. Then start the computer holding down both *Shift *keys. if the Dell logo starts to load, shut down the computer again and restart holding down both *Shift* keys. After 3 times you should get the *Troubleshooting Menu*. Select* Advanced.* First try a* Start Up Repair.* If that fails, you can try a* System Restore*, if that fails there are commands in the *Command Prompt.*


----------



## TimothyCruz (28 d ago)

Hi this is me Tim helping Rakesh15 my English is poor so pardon me. 

Pressing down both Shift Key didn't work for Rakesh15 to get the Troubleshooting Menu he is using windows 10 Pro please and thank you so much!


----------



## TimothyCruz (28 d ago)

This is what the Microsoft Guy told us to try but it didn't work for us. 


For most older Dell computer models, you may try either of these keys to access the boot menu and BIOS:


Press the Del key.
Press Ctrl+Alt+Enter.
Press Fn+Esc
Press Fn+F1


----------



## TimothyCruz (28 d ago)

TimothyCruz said:


> This is what the Microsoft Guy told us to try but it didn't work for us.
> 
> 
> For most older Dell computer models, you may try either of these keys to access the boot menu and BIOS:
> ...


 We also tried this as well.
While restarting your device press F1, F2, F10, F11, F12, Escape or Delete key to boot in Bios (Use of above keys depends upon the manufacturer of your device.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Check your PSU.

From your service manual --

Turn off your computer.
Disconnect the power cord from the power-supply unit, and wait for 15 seconds.
After 15 seconds, connect the power cord to the power-supply unit.
If the PSU LED is on for 3 seconds and turns off, it indicates that the power-supply unit is functional. Continue with troubleshooting steps for other devices.
If the PSU LED does not turn on, it indicates a hardware failure.


If you have the monitor connected to a discrete video card's output and have no video signal, try removing the video card and connecting to the motherboard's video output instead and see if you can't get a signal there. If the discrete video card appears loose, just remove it, blow out its slot, and reseat it then try to get video again. If you still get no video, remove it and try the integrated graphics.

If you can get a video output and the Dell screen (again, from your service manual) --


Power on the computer.
As the computer boots, press the F12 key when the Dell logo is displayed.
In the boot menu screen, use Up/Down arrow key to select the Diagnostics option and then press Enter.



XPS 8930 Service Manual | Dell US


----------



## TimothyCruz (28 d ago)

What is PSU LED Where it is locted ? What is it all about?
on the back of the comptuer there is a green light but it turns on only when the power button infront of the CPU is pressed.
All the cords power cord, monitor video cord, mouse cord, keyboard cord we put in off and on 3 times no help
on the back of the CPU there is no other accessories other than about basic cord.


----------



## WndrWmn (Oct 25, 2012)

How old is this computer?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

TimothyCruz said:


> What is PSU LED Where it is locted ? What is it all about?


Power Supply Unit. Look where the power cord attaches to the computer. The LED is shown by the arrow.


----------



## TimothyCruz (28 d ago)

WndrWmn said:


> How old is this computer?





WndrWmn said:


> How old is this computer?


Rakeish 15
2 years ago, around it was bought it is having a 6 Core SSD Drive latest and greatest feature almost all features Video Card it is about in the other post he gave the specifications he said u can take a look on google for the model of his computer XPS8930 it was working fine until the BIOS update came and it crashed the whole computer after installation.


----------



## TimothyCruz (28 d ago)

MPR said:


> Power Supply Unit. Look where the power cord attaches to the computer. The LED is shown by the arrow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 334948


That Light doesn't turn on after removing and putting the cord unless u press the actual CPU black power button in the front.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

TimothyCruz said:


> That Light doesn't turn on after removing and putting the cord unless u press the actual CPU black power button in the front.


If you performed the PSU's BuiIt-in Self Test (BIST) *exactly as outlined* then it has failed the test. I suggest you perform the test again, being careful to *exactly follow the procedure* as the next step is complex. In fact, due to your and your friend's seeming lack of knowledge of computer systems it probably is time that you took the computer to a repair shop.

I suggest you follow the directions directly from the service manual. If your first language isn't English then use a translator to translate it.



XPS 8930 Service Manual | Dell US



If you want to proceed, then the next step in the service manual is as follows. If you don't know exactly what the difference between power data cables are, exactly what type of connection you are unplugging, and why the cord is plugged in where it is, then *STOP RIGHT HERE* and either take your computer to a repair shop or learn what the components of a computer are and what connections to the motherboard they have.

I will not help you reconnect something if you unplugged it not knowing what it was or why you did so.

*Steps to confirm that power-supply unit is defective*


Disconnect the power cord from the power-supply unit.
Disconnect the power-supply unit cables from the system board
Connect the power cord to the power-supply unit.
If the LED is on for 3 seconds and turns off, it indicates that the power-supply unit is functional. Continue with troubleshooting steps for other devices.
If the LED does not turn on, it indicates a power-supply unit failure. Replace the power-supply unit only.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you press the power button on the front of the computer, do lights come on? Do fans spin? If so, do they stay on? If so, the PSU should be fine.
On a Dell Computer, to enter the Bios, restart and immediately press the _*F2*_ key_ continuously _at the Dell Logo splash screen, it should say *Entering Setup.* If it starts to load Windows, you missed it. Shut down with the power button and do it again. If the Bios doesn't load and you do this 3 times in a row or more, the *Troubleshooting* menu should start.
If you _can_ Boot to the Bios, set it to Default (ie) Press* F9 *usually.
If you _still _can't Boot into the Bios try a Bios Reset How to Recover the BIOS on a Dell Computer or Tablet | Dell US
If all of this fails, *Clear the CMOS* How to Perform a BIOS or CMOS Reset and Clear the NVRAM on Dell Computers | Dell US


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I may be getting confused here as there were two threads. Are you getting the Dell Logo or a solid black screen on power up? If you are getting the Dell logo on the monitor then disregard what I said about testing video and power supply issues for now and just follow what spunk.funk says. I was working on the assumption that you were getting no video output at all.


----------



## TimothyCruz (28 d ago)

MPR said:


> If you performed the PSU's BuiIt-in Self Test (BIST) *exactly as outlined* then it has failed the test. I suggest you perform the test again, being careful to *exactly follow the procedure* as the next step is complex. In fact, due to your and your friend's seeming lack of knowledge of computer systems it probably is time that you took the computer to a repair shop.
> 
> I suggest you follow the directions directly from the service manual. If your first language isn't English then use a translator to translate it.
> 
> ...


When I press the front power button off the CPU, the light of the power button which is inside the power button, comes on, also the green light on the back also turns on and stays on also the back fan starts rotating I also pulled off the video card and put it back no help.

What is the test that the video card is bad?


----------



## TimothyCruz (28 d ago)

spunk.funk said:


> When you press the power button on the front of the computer, do lights come on? Do fans spin? If so, do they stay on? If so, the PSU should be fine.
> On a Dell Computer, to enter the Bios, restart and immediately press the _*F2*_ key_ continuously _at the Dell Logo splash screen, it should say *Entering Setup.* If it starts to load Windows, you missed it. Shut down with the power button and do it again. If the Bios doesn't load and you do this 3 times in a row or more, the *Troubleshooting* menu should start.
> If you _can_ Boot to the Bios, set it to Default (ie) Press* F9 *usually.
> If you _still _can't Boot into the Bios try a Bios Reset How to Recover the BIOS on a Dell Computer or Tablet | Dell US
> If all of this fails, *Clear the CMOS* How to Perform a BIOS or CMOS Reset and Clear the NVRAM on Dell Computers | Dell US


_When you press the power button on the front of the computer, do lights come on? Do fans spin? If so, do they stay on? If so, the PSU should be fine._ *Yes it does.*
_On a Dell Computer, to enter the Bios, restart and immediately press the *F2* key continuously at the Dell Logo splash screen, it should say *Entering Setup.* If it starts to load Windows, you missed it. Shut down with the power button and do it again. If the Bios doesn't load and you do this 3 times in a row or more, the *Troubleshooting* menu should start. _
Did it 10 times. These are the basic things and naturally it didn't work and that's why we are struggling for.
F2 F12 ESC and Delete button are not working we tried perishing so many times at DELL Logo we also tried to get the troubleshooting menu by pressing various keys no luck. we just cannot get to the BIOS or Troubleshooting menu.


----------



## TimothyCruz (28 d ago)

MPR said:


> I may be getting confused here as there were two threads. Are you getting the Dell Logo or a solid black screen on power up? If you are getting the Dell logo on the monitor then disregard what I said about testing video and power supply issues for now and just follow what spunk.funk says. I was working on the assumption that you were getting no video output at all.


Yes, u did get confused and spunk funk is right on the money.


----------



## TimothyCruz (28 d ago)

spunk.funk said:


> When you press the power button on the front of the computer, do lights come on? Do fans spin? If so, do they stay on? If so, the PSU should be fine.
> On a Dell Computer, to enter the Bios, restart and immediately press the _*F2*_ key_ continuously _at the Dell Logo splash screen, it should say *Entering Setup.* If it starts to load Windows, you missed it. Shut down with the power button and do it again. If the Bios doesn't load and you do this 3 times in a row or more, the *Troubleshooting* menu should start.
> If you _can_ Boot to the Bios, set it to Default (ie) Press* F9 *usually.
> If you _still _can't Boot into the Bios try a Bios Reset How to Recover the BIOS on a Dell Computer or Tablet | Dell US
> If all of this fails, *Clear the CMOS* How to Perform a BIOS or CMOS Reset and Clear the NVRAM on Dell Computers | Dell US


How do u know Video Card has failed or whether the motherboard is failed.

our problem is somehow ether we can get troubleshooting Menus or BIOS.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

TimothyCruz said:


> Yes, u did get confused and spunk funk is right on the money.


To test if your keyboard may be faulty, check if the caps lock, scroll lock, and num lock lights come on when you press their keys. If they don't (or maybe even if they do), try another keyboard and see if you can get into the repair menu. You might also try a different USB port if your keyboard is a USB one.


----------



## TimothyCruz (28 d ago)

spunk.funk said:


> When you press the power button on the front of the computer, do lights come on? Do fans spin? If so, do they stay on? If so, the PSU should be fine.
> On a Dell Computer, to enter the Bios, restart and immediately press the _*F2*_ key_ continuously _at the Dell Logo splash screen, it should say *Entering Setup.* If it starts to load Windows, you missed it. Shut down with the power button and do it again. If the Bios doesn't load and you do this 3 times in a row or more, the *Troubleshooting* menu should start.
> If you _can_ Boot to the Bios, set it to Default (ie) Press* F9 *usually.
> If you _still _can't Boot into the Bios try a Bios Reset How to Recover the BIOS on a Dell Computer or Tablet | Dell US
> If all of this fails, *Clear the CMOS* How to Perform a BIOS or CMOS Reset and Clear the NVRAM on Dell Computers | Dell US


The links, u gave works only, when F2 F12 buttons are working.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

After you've checked your keyboard and if you still can't get into a menu, look at your power button as you turn on the computer and see what the codes that flash there tell you.

*Diagnostics*

The computer POST (Power On Self Test) ensures that it meets the basic computer requirements and the hardware is working appropriately before the boot process begins. If the computer passes the POST, the computer continues to start in a normal mode. However, if the computer fails the POST, the computer emits a series of LED codes during the start-up. The system LED is integrated on the Power button. 

The following table shows different light patterns and what they indicate. 
 Table 1. Diagnostics

Number of LED flashes Problem description *1* System board: BIOS and ROM failure *2* No memory or RAM detected *3* System board or chipset error *4* Memory or RAM failure *5* CMOS battery failure *6* Video card or chip failure *7* CPU failure *2,1* System board failure *2,2* No memory/RAM detected, system board, PSU *2,3* System board, memory or processor failure *3,6* Recovery image not found *3,7* Recovery image found but invalid 



XPS 8930 Service Manual | Dell US


----------



## WndrWmn (Oct 25, 2012)

TimothyCruz said:


> Rakeish 15
> 2 years ago, around it was bought it is having a 6 Core SSD Drive latest and greatest feature almost all features Video Card it is about in the other post he gave the specifications he said u can take a look on google for the model of his computer XPS8930 it was working fine until the BIOS update came and it crashed the whole computer after installation.


This is interesting. Problems like this are unusual to see and I like following unusual issues to learn from them.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

WndrWmn said:


> This is interesting. Problems like this are unusual to see and I like following unusual issues to learn from them.


It's a good lesson in basic troubleshooting.


Is the system capable of obtaining and transmitting power to all of its components?
Is the computer capable of sending and receiving data to and from all of its components?
Are the input peripherals working and is the system registering their inputs?
Are the output devices working and can the user see or otherwise detect the outputs?
Are the computer's self-diagnostics reporting any specific errors?

This is sort of where we are stuck now, though I'm still not 100% sure that of all of the previous checks have been sufficiently addressed.


----------



## TimothyCruz (28 d ago)

MPR said:


> To test if your keyboard may be faulty, check if the caps lock, scroll lock, and num lock lights come on when you press their keys. If they don't (or maybe even if they do), try another keyboard and see if you can get into the repair menu. You might also try a different USB port if your keyboard is a USB one.


After Turning the CPU Power num lock key is lighting but cap lock and scroll lock is not turning on yet because the computer is starting up by itself and the default should remain off, I already tired the different USB ports on the computer mouse and keyboard, On black screen where I see Dell Logo in the bottom right corner it even mentions about F2 F12 key, but it doesn't work.


----------



## TimothyCruz (28 d ago)

MPR said:


> It's a good lesson in basic troubleshooting.
> 
> 
> Is the system capable of obtaining and transmitting power to all of its components?
> ...


This comes only when the computer gets started but we cannot get the Microsoft screen, and we cannot get F2 or F12


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> If you _still _can't Boot into the Bios try a Bios Reset How to Recover the BIOS on a Dell Computer or Tablet | Dell US
> If all of this fails, *Clear the CMOS* How to Perform a BIOS or CMOS Reset and Clear the NVRAM on Dell Computers | Dell US


Reset the Bios or Clear the CMOS


----------



## TimothyCruz (28 d ago)

MPR said:


> After you've checked your keyboard and if you still can't get into a menu, look at your power button as you turn on the computer and see what the codes that flash there tell you.
> 
> *Diagnostics*
> 
> ...


This is not an old typical Dell Computer where they had 4 or 5 light blinking 

all this problem started when critical BIOS update failed to reboot the computer


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The only cure is to Reset the CMOS (Bios) by removing it's jumper pin then reinserting it. This clears the CMOS and resets the Bios back to Defaults.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

TimothyCruz said:


> This is not an old typical Dell Computer where they had 4 or 5 light blinking


All the procedures that I have listed are from the service manual for YOUR computer. The power button should contain a LED that will flash on startup if there is an error.

As for what spunk.funk said, and again this is from YOUR service manual, here is how to clear the CMOS --



XPS 8930 Service Manual | Dell US


----------



## TimothyCruz (28 d ago)

spunk.funk said:


> Reset the Bios or Clear the CMOS


According to your first link my F2 button is not working and then the 2nd link cannot find the CMOS For my computer pressing the Control and ESC Button leaves a black screen not even Dell Logo.
my SSD Drive is self-remade March 2022 is not oringal by Dell.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

TimothyCruz said:


> cannot find the CMOS For my computer


Read this and do what it says. We can't help you if you keep refusing to do what we suggest.

XPS 8930 Service Manual | Dell US


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thx. folks this is Rakesh, now having a little Cell access, and am typing little. Not good with Cell though. I read you all on small screen and Tim was on phone with me. I am in DE, Tim in Texas.

Dell critical bios update came on it's support assist and all prob. started , as it did not reboot, so its nthg but bad writing up of nvrm files per my knowledge and no other issues ..

I will do with jumper piece Cmos clean up , pin in and out, in day light and let see ...I thank all.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

As you can see, p217 area,s jumper piece, I took it out for 15 min and put it back......where it says,............................
















































....................Cmos jumper , somehow there was no piece at all,............ ...password jumper piece, I did not touch at all...


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

No help yet. Everything as it is.......... Pl. Advise it, if pin needs to be shifted from where to where,........

Fan running , light remains green and monitor is on Dell logo with black screen......not moving........ Steady screen,.......


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Remove the jumper from P215 and put it on P216. Leave it for a long count of five and then move it back.

Put that loose jumper on P217 as shown in the second picture (the light blue one shown).

Now see if you can get into the BIOS.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

I just did. Took out the said jumper piece for 2 minutes. Put it back to it's org position....... Tried to reboot. No luck. All is, as it is.......F2 F12 not working also, just like before .......


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Good. You have the process correct now. OK, there is one more thing that we can try to clear the the CMOS. Remember to make sure that your computer is unplugged entirely before you do this. You may have noticed a small, flat battery located next to that little plastic fan? Let's take it out and then reset the CMOS jumper one more time before putting the battery and CMOS jumper back. Make sure to put the battery back positive side up as shown.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If F12 still doesn't let you get into the repair menu after this, try another keyboard with your computer.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

After removing the CMOS battery as MPR instructed, unplug ALL storage devices (internal and external) and ALL external devices except the monitor. The idea is to have no external peripherals connected, including the keyboard and mouse, and no potential boot device attached, then power it up. If CMOS has been cleared, the system should display a message to that effect and prompt you to enter setup. In the absence of no boot devices or keyboard, we should get an appropriate message on screen and not just a Dell logo. Confirm if that is indeed the case.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Don't know my post of last mid night disappeared from here..... I did it last night per post no 43 of mpr, and also showed pics..... and it did not work....here again....

First two pics shows the two min or long 5 count of replacement of jumper.

Last two pics shows final look before and after rebooting.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

rakesh15 said:


> Last two pics shows final look before and after rebooting.


Please do this:









CPU Not booting Just watching Dell Logo not moving on a...


As you can see, p217 area,s jumper piece, I took it out for 15 min and put it back......where it says,............................ ....................Cmos jumper , somehow there was no piece at all,............ ...password jumper piece, I did not touch at all...




www.techsupportforum.com





And then this:









CPU Not booting Just watching Dell Logo not moving on a...


As you can see, p217 area,s jumper piece, I took it out for 15 min and put it back......where it says,............................ ....................Cmos jumper , somehow there was no piece at all,............ ...password jumper piece, I did not touch at all...




www.techsupportforum.com


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Per post no. 45 of mpr I just Just did.,.. sadly, no help,.... all is, as it is.........last three picture shows final situation of before and after rebooting. Rest pics shows attempt of the entire operation. Again, on my PC back, all needed cords of power plug, keyboard, mouse and monitor cable only these 4 wires, no other any accessories ...


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Stancestans said:


> After removing the CMOS battery as MPR instructed, unplug ALL storage devices (internal and external) and ALL external devices except the monitor. The idea is to have no external peripherals connected, including the keyboard and mouse, and no potential boot device attached, then power it up. If CMOS has been cleared, the system should display a message to that effect and prompt you to enter setup. In the absence of no boot devices or keyboard, we should get an appropriate message on screen and not just a Dell logo. Confirm if that is indeed the case.


Sir, just did . Only monitor cable is in. Still the same Dell logo. Though ,
























I did not screw and unscrew my SSD of 250 GB Samsung you can see in pics yet,. But I will do soon,. Let see,..... if it brings somehow error mssg. Wise idea.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

MPR said:


> Please do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did all. Unless peripheral cords on mother board, which I don't know what and where are at ,.....But no other magnetic hdds are connected anywhere...... Only there is 250 GB SSD of Samsung as only main drive..nthg else hdds,.....but, will take out SSD soon and will boot without it, and fresh reinstalling it, to let the system say smthg. Again only 4 necessary cords on back of computer now,.....power, monitor, mouse and keyboard. Keeping out keyboard and mouse cords off also,.... System did not prompt anything .


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Let me clarify:
Disconnect/unplug ALL internal storage devices
Disconnect ALL external storage devices
Disconnect ALL other external devices except monitor (so that we can actually see what's going on)

Power ON after disconnecting ALL those components. The system should display some message on screen, such as system drive not found, keyboard not found, cmos checksum error, date/time not set etc.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Little sign of luck here.

Just removed SSD totally out .,...and ran PC without it and with the monitor cable only,.....and, it brought this white error screen.

Later,..,... Added keyboard and mouse cable also, and it did even gave me ability of F2 screen of bios and F12 screen of diagnosis Pl. advise me here, how to just repair the last edited bios only a day ago, making that last bios critical update undone, as all prob. started with that.

Other thing happened. Later , while attaching SSD back, like normal,. ... All the previous problems came back as they were and now again computer became problematic as before ...... I mean, only Dell logo u watching and no F2 F12 keys working. .... etc.

Pl. Advise about all posted bios blue screens, about what to do next please. Thx all.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Continued .......


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Stancestans said:


> Let me clarify:
> Disconnect/unplug ALL internal storage devices
> Disconnect ALL external storage devices
> Disconnect ALL other external devices except monitor (so that we can actually see what's going on)
> ...


My latest happenings, I just posted to look into, pl . I put SSD back with screw properly secured , in a normal way and all probs again came back , as bios is corrupted with critical bios update, that Dell support assist fed me, a day ago, which must be reverted in bios . Advise pl. Thx.


No secondary hdd magnetic drives it ever had ... only SSD as main and only storage and operating drive, connected for past years .......nor any wires are to hdd or any other peripherals been connected by my own, even now. They are just lying there as idle, wires unconnected, even if it shows up in pictures.

PC has nthg connected , except 4 basic wires, mouse monitor keyboard power ,...and inside SSD and video card and not even any flash drive , CD or any external HDD anywhere....


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

rakesh15 said:


> My latest happenings, I just posted to look into, pl . I put SSD back with screw properly secured , in a normal way and all probs again came back .


Leave your SSD *out *like Stancestans told you to do -- you got into the BIOS!

*You are creating problems both for yourself and your helpers by not following instructions.*

Wait for Stancestans to reply to you. He will tell you how to re-flash your BIOS. I'm not going to do it because I am afraid that you won't follow instructions and thus potentially mess up your computer worse than it already is. Remember that you got yourself into this entire mess by not properly flashing your BIOS in the first place.

In the interim, read and understand the steps involved as outlined in your service manual. Don't do anything, just learn about it.



XPS 8930 Service Manual | Dell US





XPS 8930 Service Manual | Dell US





How to Create a Bootable USB Flash Drive using Dell Diagnostic Deployment Package (DDDP) | Dell US


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

MPR is spot on! Leave the SSD out. Getting to BIOS is a win at this point. Keep keyboard and mouse connected, prepare a BIOS recovery drive and flash the BIOS with the most recent version available on Dell's website, even if it's the same version as what is already installed. The link posted by MPR has all the steps you need to perform exactly as stated. If in your own wisdom you do your own things other than what has been given on that page, you may brick your PC permanently!


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Sir,
MPR, Stan. and Spunk, all others,.....
with all due well n' honored respect, pl. believe me,..I am completely following your steps,.....exactly what U said,...

But while I am reading yr above last two post posts, right now, something else striked and geared up in the situation,..
which I should have, in fact told you earlier. - i.e. about having 2-3 HDD been built-up and spared in a far closet in last March,..
( but again, that was needed only we had moved beyond the Dell Logo screen and at a stage, IF when WIN screen had come , also if removal of SSD was not that precision Mechanical work,....hence I did not mention. )
And I did this before , when I am, reading your last two posts, now.

For the same PC, back in March 2022, I had 2-3 HDD magnetic drives already, far in a safe closet,...with win 10 Pro working and built in
on those, w/ latest all updates till March 2022.and tailored for this PC only,......( below pics )
So, again had just ( before reading yr two posts ) , by removing the SSD had plugged as in below picture 1 TB HDD drive and it did came up with win screen, without any BIOS or even "DELL Logo steady screen" issues..
2nd other Magnetic HDD ( from the far spared closet ) also opened windows without any steady-state Dell Logo or Bios problems.
( of course, missing many WIN updates, till date )

So at this stage, it tells us, it was none of the BIOS issue,.... BUT, *SSD, a prime culprit* was doing it all.
SSD was the culprit of all doing clogging, blocking and locking of the system, imo
perhaps, while updating critical BIOS a day back from " Dell support assist ) , smthg was written on it
and hence it did this clogging and did not let reboot the PC ever, thereafter.

With me,.......?

I think, perhaps this gives a cancellation of your nowely idea of copying the latest BIOS again from Dell web and such,.... am I right?
I am typing this with that spared 1TB HDD now , and also win updating on it,......
Perhaps, I may send Samsung defected SSD back to factory to investigate or may buy a cord of " SSD to USB slot" and cover all data from it, if it works,.....

*Sir, If you still think that nonetheless BIOS could still be contaminated* and still it will need to fix /repair / built from the org Dell site,
let me know please, if you read and saw something abnormal from my above posted, Blue-White BIOS pictures.

I duly respect, yrs priceless help and all steps and always and will follow you.
Please extend your thoughts on this development, now and _views on SSD and BIOS_ perhaps still needs fixing, please.
Perhaps help on,..how we know SSD is sure for bad, testing, checking, diagnostics, data covering,... etc.
Though, much data is not there to lose, as you remember,...... in my, a week+ ago post , for backing up all nested folders,...... I had done all the backings.
.
.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm glad you got your system to work. We can only advise based on what you tell us. There are certain steps in troubleshooting that need to be followed to ensure success most of the time; however, occasionally random trial-and-error works. Things would have gone much faster had you followed instructions without always going off on tangents though. Almost anyone here could have had your system up and running in less than an hour if they were sitting in front of it.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Skip BIOS flashing now that your PC no longer locks up while the SSD is removed. Skip on regularly updating drivers as well, UNLESS a component of your system malfunctions, say after a Windows update. If a component is working as it should, Windows is running stable and you're not getting system crashes (BSODs), there's no need to update drivers. Leave them be and focus on something else, like keeping regular backups. The same applies to BIOS updates. You don't have to update drivers and BIOS just because a Dell utility program says you've got driver updates.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok, Sir/s,.. I completely believe in you. Will think twice, for any future, frequent blind updates via Driver booster or Dell support assist,...
Had hard time to read, write and follow on Cell,....though, a net friend - Tim from Texas also helped to type with his broken language and gist of thingies I mentioned over phone,..and, he also typed as per what I said to him, over the phone. Thx to all.

Somehow, this is the second SSD which failed in just last two years on the same PC,... Dunno' the reasons,...... 
A year ago, it was HP 900 that went bad and also had a such thread on it , here too,....., this year, this Samsung one. 
I have another new 250GB SSD too, so will build it soon , now. Samsung SSD was more than half empty. 

BIOS updates remain so critical, that never knew before,...... 
SSD always a Culprit ( last time too, it was holding and clogging all when HP 900 - 250GB SSD failed,... ) also never new before, in such bad situations. 

Few random, Dell sales and low level Tech guys, MSFT people web chat by Tim,...also suggested some command of pressing some buttons simultaneously. which did not work 
and they all concluded of some major Hard Drive failure related video card and/or Motherboard as a whole finally,, and, 
I was almost on, to search for new PC, as this time it was - beyond Dell logo, the screen was not moving,.. But I had plain trust on this forum and its all experts, spunk.funk has also helped a lot, lot in past,...... and that's how this time also came to the final solving and resolving, about what was wrong, by doing trials errors, omitting,.... and moving further,.......

Lesson Note : SSD, blocks and clogs many a times in such situations, so should start with its removal-reinsertion,.... if BIOS is stuck and holded. 

Again, Thanks all and will wait for other SSD related testing/checking/any,.. advices... or will close this thread, while labeling solved.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

We've been down this road before. Spunk.funk told you you don't need Driver Booster here SOLVED - I am Getting Index deleting errors in $I30, for..., but you were full of praise for it, touting how you've survived 12 years with it. We've survived longer without it and such tools . You don't need them, period.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

So, now we see that it was the Samsung 970 NVMe M.2 SSD drive that was the issue. 
It looks like you are able to boot the computer with the HDD. Congratulations! Good job!
Now you can check the warranty on the Samsung and return it for a replacement Samsung Warranty: Check Your Samsung Products | Samsung


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Stancestans said:


> You don't need Driver Booster


I concur. Unless or until you a have a _specific _need to do so, it's usually best to not update drivers, firmware, or your system's BIOS.

Examples of specific needs might be:

A new driver fixes a known bug in your current driver.
A new driver adds enhanced features and capability to your motherboard or one of your devices.
A new driver or firmware contains an important security update.
Your motherboard requires a new BIOS version to support a CPU or RAM upgrade.
One of your devices, ports, or system features is not working properly.
A recent graphics driver is better optimized for a new game that you want to play.
How can you determine these? Look for newer versions of drivers but don't immediately install them. Instead, read the documentation that comes with them and ask yourself if you actually need to update.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Stancestans said:


> We've been down this road before. Spunk.funk told you you don't need Driver Booster here SOLVED - I am Getting Index deleting errors in $I30, for..., but you were full of praise for it, touting how you've survived 12 years with it. We've survived longer without it and such tools . You don't need them, period.


 Ok, Sir,...So, let me make a note that, Win updates are needed and a must , and you must keep yrs PC upgraded with those, 
but should never run for any 'upcoming new devices drivers updates' or BIOS updates ( very risky for any incompatibility or Beta stage experimenting,.. ) 
Perhaps the affnity towards Driver Booster arrived in those days when one had to update driver on Dell's web site using your own common fudging sense about its compaitabilty, individually and at your own risk,.. while Driver booseter was doing it all by investigating its compatibilty and one button spoon-feeding it all, with ease,... but now I see,...... they not needed and very risky, when all is working well,.. just do not disturb, any. Period. Does not matter, even Dell's own support assist software ( they put on all Dell Pcs and recommends ) suggest. Agree with you.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

spunk.funk said:


> So, now we see that it was the Samsung 970 NVMe M.2 SSD drive that was the issue.
> It looks like you are able to boot the computer with the HDD. Congratulations! Good job!
> Now you can check the warranty on the Samsung and return it for a replacement Samsung Warranty: Check Your Samsung Products | Samsung



Yup. We all went by trial and errors, a tedious ride, of removal of parts and cords,...... outside and inside, pulling off and reinserting,..
and it finally caught the culprit.
BIOS was not having any fault. 

Yup, they have 5+ yrs about warranty and before that , I will try with USB cord to back up of last 12-15 days from that SSD, after purchasing that cord. 
they gonna give, a refurbished one only, even if the warranty covers,... So, let see,.... Thx all,...
One tesnsion went away of buying new PC and its finance, as I am a daily 12 hrs PC user, and can't do any biling, email and many work without it,...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the *Windows *key *+X a*nd choose Device Manager. If there are no devices with yellow marks, then you do not need _Any_ Drivers. Unless the device is not working properly, 
If you need drivers go to the Dell site, and type in your make and model # and select the drivers you need for free. You* DO NOT* need any 3rd party apps to download drivers. 
To check the Bios version, boot into the Bios and go to the System Information and it will tell you. You don't need to update the Bios unless something isn't working right.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

MPR said:


> I concur. Unless or until you a have a _specific _need to do so, it's usually best to not update drivers, firmware, or your system's BIOS.
> 
> Examples of specific needs might be:
> 
> ...


 Quite agree. A lesson learnt hard way. Even if smthg comes under "critical update",* think twice,*.... BIOS ones are veeeeery risky. 

*SSD removal and reinsertion* answers, many Qs ( Though, needs precision work - magnetic screw driver to handle and not to miss that tiny screw and such,.... ) during such starting / booting problem,.. 
last time was the same story, when my HP 900 had crashed. 

Thx all.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

spunk.funk said:


> Press the *Windows *key *+X a*nd choose Device Manager. If there are no devices with yellow marks, then you do not need _Any_ Drivers. Unless the device is not working properly,
> If you need drivers go to the Dell site, and type in your make and model # and select the drivers you need for free. You* DO NOT* need any 3rd party apps to download drivers.
> To check the Bios version, boot into the Bios and go to the System Information and it will tell you. You don't need to update the Bios unless something isn't working right.


Smthg new learnt finally,.... Otherwise, was mad behind any 'new efficient drivers' if came and to chase for,...... just like any windows updates,..to make and run the system more proficient and faster,...
Will keep it in mind...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You should download any and all Windows Updates, which patches security holes. You do _not _need to download drivers from Windows Update if everything is working well. As the old saying goes _If it ain't broke, don't fix it._


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^^ Quite agree. Windows do not offer new drivers to tempt you,....,, Only it was Dell's own " support assist " and " Driver Booster " was offering it. I thought, so far the technology advances so fast, they offer new advanced inventions to make it even better and fast, ... I was wrong.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Not out of the woods, yet. I think, my problems still continues,......

I had a brand new PNY 250 GB SSD, and now I tried to rebuild to this fresh new SSD,... 
but again it brings back, the Dell logo steady-state screen,... and all Samsung SSD drive's timen,..all problems back,....

Would it be either a BIOS still remains corrupted somewhere of critical BIOS updates,..

Or,..... did that nvrm block files also wrote something on mother board too?

Or,...... Can diagnosis test can tell me if somehow that SSD slot was gone bad,..... and is now damaged? What should I do, please?
.
.
.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Remove all drives except the one that worked. Does your system boot now? If it does then leave it as it is. Don't try to install anything else. I'm not sure what you mean by "rebuild to this fresh new SSD" but whatever you are doing is causing your problems. If you are trying to clone an old drive to a new one then specific applications and procedures must be followed. You really need to get a PC repair technician to do this for you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If the computer works well without the NVMe then the M.2 NVMe slot has failed, no drive is going to work in it. The motherboard will need to be replaced.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh God,... Thank God,....Finally !!! Yess,.. finally, Now,....I can clue it all,....................
I think, now I see,.................. _all and everything_, about what has / had happened to my PC, , what actually went wrong,..... 
and why these all malfunctioning and all annoyances started ,........and where and how it came from ! I think, I got it all now,.....

Ok,...

PC is fine, completely fine
Motherboard is fine, VDO card, Keyboard, Power unit , all wires,........ all fine,....
Even,..Not working Samsung SSD is also mechanically perfectly fine,....
New PNY SSD drive is also perfectly fine,...
SSD card's slot is also perfectly fine,....

All it went like this,...... BIOS, been disturbed from ' Raid ON' to ' AHCI' when it updated,... 
( In my BIOS picture given above, in Advanced Tab, Interface should be on "Raid ON" and not AHCI. 
Thais the simplest thingie , both SSDs were crying and demanding for,.....

My Samsung SSD was built in with " Raid On " in BIOS,...... as it was a default there, as my old HP 900, was also running on " Raid on "
and this time,...this " Critical Bios Update" been offered by " Dell's Support assist " changed that setting to AHCI and hence it clogged and jamming of 
opening of SSD drive/s and hence the steady-state, jammed Dell log, doing nothing,.....-
either for the old SSD one,..... as well as for the new one PNY, where I tried to build the Win10 pro system, in replacement of Samsung SSD drive

My HDDs were built with in AHCI yrs back, before even I started my switch to experimenting with my new and very first HP 900 SSD. ,
hence they worked, but somehow my motherBoard and old Samsung SSD as well as while building this new PNY SSD was needing its "Raid On" environment.

---------------

Anyway, whenever there was no drives or was only HDD, in computer,....

my PC gave me a chance me to go for, F2 or F12,... where I have changed it now to " Raid ON "
It now also allows me to build Windows 10, on new PNY SSD

also,.. with old Samsung SSD insertion, it now allows me for F2 F12 keys as well as,....... I am getting the Trouble shooting Menu,
so I can now fix the old Samsung with whatever files corruption happened on it.

Kindly advise me with step by step, trouble shooting steps for that Samsung SSD now,... ( In advanced menu, which we had tried two days by pressing all kind of simultaneous keys ) as it is now responding,...... after BIOS gets to RAID ON.
.
.
.
.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

MPR said:


> Remove all drives except the one that worked. Does your system boot now? If it does then leave it as it is. Don't try to install anything else. I'm not sure what you mean by "rebuild to this fresh new SSD" but whatever you are doing is causing your problems. If you are trying to clone an old drive to a new one then specific applications and procedures must be followed. You really need to get a PC repair technician to do this for you.


Pardon for confusing.
All I meant was, ........ Building the Windows on the new SSD . ( using a fresh installation via an Installation Flesh drive for Win 10 ). No cloning or such. 
"Re" was not needed in my sentence.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

rakesh15 said:


> Building the Windows on the new SSD.


Once you get your system to work then I'd leave it alone, especially if you need it to run a business. You are only going to cause more troubles for yourself by continuing to replace and re-configure drives.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^ So True. I was only with one and only SSD drive, as my OS and storage device, No secondaries were in it,...
My PC is capable of running to a fast speed SSD ( so why compromising with HDDs for lower speeds,..) hence,.... the intent was to build another SSD one, when previous one failed,...... 
Rest I will put all HDDs to a spare closet, far away, just for an emergency secret weapons..
..
.
In Bios, the update had changed the line of SATA Operation to AHCI,....... which was previously as RAID ON, when SSD was working,..... 
and that's how all prblems started,... 
.
.
.
.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rakesh15 said:


> *PC is fine, completely fine
> Motherboard is fine, VDO card, Keyboard, Power unit , all wires,........ all fine,....
> Even,..Not working Samsung SSD is also mechanically perfectly fine,....
> New PNY SSD drive is also perfectly fine,...
> ...


Troubleshooting for what, yet PC is completely fine?


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Stancestans said:


> Troubleshooting for what, yet PC is completely fine?


 I mean all hardwares, mechanical pov is fine,....... Both SSDs, mother board, SSD slot, Keyboard, Power unit,... etc.. etc

Old Samsung SSD is still software pov disturbed ( unable to load windows from it and is now sending to advanced menu options,
so eventually will have to go for it,... in proper sequence to make it work,..., such as,...

1. start with restore points,.... if did not wok,...
2. Uninstalling feature and other quality updates last installation on it,.... if did not wok,...
3. start up repair perhaps,.... if did not wok,...
4. Dos options related command sin sequence to fix start -ups,.. etc,... if did not wok,...
5. then repair install on it, saving files and folders,........ 

^ Did I say right? Need little guideance in this sequence of operations,....pl.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

There you go Windows boot issues troubleshooting - Windows Client, but why bother with all that when you already have a backup you can restore? As for the unbacked up data of 12-15 days ago, simply boot from the HDD that successfully loads Windows and access the SSD from there to retrieve those files.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

When when you start installing operating systems on multiple drives you are going to run into boot troubles. If you have two boot drives in a system you need to be sure that you know how to select the proper boot drive or boot order in the BIOS.

This can be even more of a problem when you install an operating system with multiple drives attached to a computer and one already has a boot loader on it from a previous operating system install and the BIOS is set to look at it first. If you do this then Windows may just use the already installed boot loader even though it installs the rest of the operating system on another drive. The system will work fine until you later decide to remove the drive with the boot loader on it, Then the system won't boot until you do a repair install on the drive with Windows on it.

My advice would be to stop making all of these standalone Windows boot drives and just make yourself a Windows recovery USB drive for emergency use. Set your BIOS to look for a USB device first and it will automatically boot from the USB when you plug it in and start your computer.



https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/create-a-recovery-drive-abb4691b-5324-6d4a-8766-73fab304c246


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Stancestans said:


> There you go Windows boot issues troubleshooting - Windows Client, but why bother with all that when you already have a backup you can restore? As for the unbacked up data of 12-15 days ago, simply boot from the HDD that successfully loads Windows and access the SSD from there to retrieve those files.


 ::: Stance. and MPR - Due respect.

Thx Sirs, For last 2.0 around yrs, I am been used to with SSD speed, on my nearly latest Dell PC, with all of its ultra great features, its own higher speed, SSD speed and also fast internet and all combination together,....
During this time frame, of 2.0 yrs, i also kept my SSD of lower storage capacity ( 250GB ) to keep not ( not tempted to ) unnecessary storage or unwanted software on it,...
to let it work and load even faster, ..................also, never had any HDD/s in PC at all, either as any Secondary storage/operating drives during this time.

Plus, my HDDs are very old - 15+ yrs ago been built having low speeds and less capacity,
its' only for life-line saver, secret weapons purpose , and not that fast running or fast booting windows. 

Yes, I have 2+ Flesh Win 10 install ion drives, and DVD burnt, to fix windows to fix any crashes.

So, intent would always be one small capacity of SSD ( as operating Drive ) only in PC to work with.
All else bootable windows ready HDDs will go to spare closet in a ziplock bag, dust/moist/over heat/cold free environment, till next emergency arrives. 
Somehow, I am used to with fast Dell PC, fast SSD speed, and fast net, - all combination together. 

But do not keep any HDD in PC, either for storage/OS alternate use/  unnecessary keep its motor running and create other slow issues,...or any such.

Hope, it answers my pov. I am now just used to with fast SSD, fast Dell's Tower speed and fast Net speed , - combination,.. ..and hence,.....


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rakesh15 said:


> Hope, it answers my pov. I am now just used to with fast SSD, fast Dell's Tower speed and fast Net speed , - combination,.. ..and hence,.....


No one is saying you should stop using your SSDs and switch back to slower HDDs. What I meant, is that I don't see why you should bother with troubleshooting why Windows is not starting from the Samsung SSD, because you already have a decent system image backup of that SSD (you do have a backup, don't you?) that you can quickly restore back on to the SSD, after retrieving files you had not yet backed up.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

_<< because you already have a decent system image backup of that SSD (you do have a backup, >>_

No I do not,... Not so any imp CADD / field software related programs or such this time, that you have to struggle for lic. code,. for experimental learning softwares,.. etc... 

hence, I keep extra 2-3 HDDs with windows built - in ready,......in far closet. Unfortunately this time crash was even beyond that,... Perhaps it would not allow any other new drive nor to rebuild anything from the scratch and such,...

I only keep few " imp data and document folders on desktop ", and my PC's download folder few important ,......which I back up every , month around 
to an external 6TB HDD, and that, I connect ONLY, during that backup time.

My biggest fear is,..... setting up whole window my way, all icons, and so many small small things in settings, foreign language type ups, setting MS office all over,...look of every browser page scertain way,.. taskbar, screensaver ,.. da da da ,... tons of tiny-miny things only in a particular way,....should look only a certain way,.. My PC used to with my auto login of,.. many e-mails, ebay, amazon, walmart, Banks, CCs, JCP, QVC, HSN, Whats app environmen, Colrs of screen , Text size, Phone link Environ. Hauppauge TV viewing piece and software reinstall, all netflix, prime, Hulu, Sling, DirectTV logins and pass now lost and to reestablish all over,.... YT logins, scanner environmnet,... Big samsung 55" connecte dTV as my third monitor on HDMI cord,.....and such small small almost hundreds of settings in my own way,.. and that takes me smtms days and days till computer, system, social media pages,.... opened tabs of browesrs,. and whole working environmnet comes back to me, that I can almost fly blindly,.... and I can feel that now its my friendly computer my way and knows all logins,...... and such thingies,... takes months,... and I hate this fear of reestablishing all those ,...... a more pain than anything else,.....

Data remains of so-so important, and still not of any hardcore business or finance related ones,...... but all small and big thingie like thsi bill, that bill, comcast issue, CC issue, this case, taht case, Rebates, Buying items proofs and warranties, Photo copies of recent new DR lic, passport, green card some other Certi,....and tons of such,...daily life routine things,....

But it hurts, a lot ,......to make my Computer, my way back, in my own environment the way I want everything on it,....than anything else,....
It takes other weeks and weeks to get used to, till Computer knows me and I can blindly fly,......

I hope, you get my stand,... To rebuild / repair install and any such hurts me a LOT, 
even after rebuild a fresh it brings only two icons on desktop - trashcan and Edge,.....
thereafter journey takes weeks,..... till I feel now it's my computer, my way,.......

And hence,.. I rely on those Closet lying,... HDDS which are in far closet, lacking months of window updates though,...and lacking imp data n' document folders, 
what happened in my life in last few months with new documents,... But still, they ARE TAILORED, PER MY ENVIRONMENT. 

With me?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can either _Clone_ or make and *Image file *of your HDD and restore it to an SSD, or if the M.2 Slot is working, onto an NVMe. Using Macrium Reflect or your favorite imaging program. This would be a mirror image of your HDD, with all apps and settings but on a fast SSD.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm with you alright. That pain that you're feeling, of having to spend weeks getting things setup the way you like so that you can fly blindly, could have been avoided by taking a few minutes to restore a recent system image backup. It is that hassle of having to reinstall and reconfigure things from scratch, that makes us create system image backups, which act like time machines that take us back to exactly the same state the system was before something screwed it up. Your external 6TB drive could have served the purpose of storing the system image backup very well, and all you would have done is to boot from rescue media and restore the image backup to the SSD. You would have been up and running within minutes, but once again, we're back to talking about outcomes of your refusal to listen to sound advice.

We have discussed this before in an old thread in which you were busy touting your backup plan comprised of buying old used drives for cheap and making them clones, and now you're talking about having gone for months without a backup. I hope you succeed in repairing Windows on the Samsung SSD, but if you don't succeed, I honestly won't feel sorry for you.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Spunk. / Stan. / MPR :

I honor you,.. Sir/s,..... I guess, we had couple of many discussion about this imaging softwares,...clone - with and without data, Adobe-Photoshop packaging also offering same facility,...and mirror to mirror copy as a whole or of only system mirror,..and I also had these in my old Win XP this and few other,. ...also had talked to WDC and Samsung HDD makers a lot, about their related free software they offer on their page,.. etc. but had no luck/ease of using, per my expertise,...nor any confidence that, in real emergency it will mirror back and such,.... May need working PC sometimes,... May need experience in making it,.... May need not to do certain work on current PC or Imaging back, will not fly,.. kinda restrictions,....( e.g. this time Dell logo stuck,.. will not allow any booting of any drives nor Building windows from scratch,.. ) Hence, I rather buy more HDD / SSD in spare ( I still have 1-2 more PNY CS3030 - brand new in spare and looking for such SSD clone rather,.. - Below for HDD we had discussed years back,... ) I own, which.makes perfect clone,.... These HDDs are built and tailored my way,.. so gives instant familiarity that it's my computer and all icon, style, softwares, and all is there, the way I want, and I am back in business , after few WIN update , though, with a little slower speed than SSD. 

I have this piece very low priced piece ... but has made perfect clones.
I will look for smthg doing mirror images for SSD too,.... and that will save me a lot in any time of crash,....

SSD costs me nthg, as compared to rebuilding my whole new environ.....familiarity with my all logins, my computer TV , all surrounding devices, including Cells, and making the whole lost environment back, costs me more than anything,.... Some off-topic pic but, these are all papers and paper work,... only to go step by step to building WIN again with converting Pro, Office back, Phone link conn. back, foreign fonts, tons and tons of logins now will ask identity checks,....and bring back my environment back , with every little minute things,.... sleep time, screen saver time, or look, size, icon, profile Whats App, YT premium and tons of TV program accounts, and all and everything,..... I am struggling with last 3 days,...when I knew, now I will end up in building smthg from scratch,......

This is all paperwork to go line by line to bring MY ENVIRONMENT back, that I lost,....
hence,..... buying 3-4 more SSD or HDD for clones costs me nthg, as compared to this pain,....

We had discussed this kingwin piece in past for perfect HDD clone,... will have to now look for SSD clone now,..... My last 3 days struggle of refering to old paperwork to build MY COMPUTER and bring my VERY OWN environmnet back, is so tedious among these much paperwork and follow every minute instructions,... !! Can imagine my pain, when someone just so simply says,..... 
just format and rebuild the PC,... !!!!
.
.










































































.
..
isn't it painful to bring MY COMPUTER back, from a blank slate , starting from scratch on a very new SSD ?
.
.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

My (final) advice for you is to purchase a new computer. Have someone knowledgeable create a recovery USB for this computer and set it to periodically save restore points. Set it to sync your personal data to a USB drive for backup purposes. Then, leave it alone. Never open its case and never go into its BIOS. Only allow official Windows and applications upgrades. In this way you will have a working system for business, school, entertainment, and your day-to-day computing needs. Now you can play around with your old system or other such systems to your heart's content. It's fun to take things apart and mess around with them to see how they work. You can learn a lot by doing this. However, this shouldn't be done with something you actually need to rely on. Like the man said -- never gamble with money that you aren't willing to lose.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Stancestans said:


> I'm with you alright. That pain that you're feeling, of having to spend weeks getting things setup the way you like so that you can fly blindly, could have been avoided by taking a few minutes to restore a recent system image backup. It is that hassle of having to reinstall and reconfigure things from scratch, that makes us create system image backups, which act like time machines that take us back to exactly the same state the system was before something screwed it up. Your external 6TB drive could have served the purpose of storing the system image backup very well, and all you would have done is to boot from rescue media and restore the image backup to the SSD. You would have been up and running within minutes, but once again, we're back to talking about outcomes of your refusal to listen to sound advice.
> 
> We have discussed this before in an old thread in which you were busy touting your backup plan comprised of buying old used drives for cheap and making them clones, and now you're talking about having gone for months without a backup. I hope you succeed in repairing Windows on the Samsung SSD, but if you don't succeed, I honestly won't feel sorry for you.


Have not bought any used magnetic drives afterwards once was advised, to not to,
as they have expected life of 5 around years only, hence risky for storage back ups.
But bought 6TB new external one and new SSDs only, after those discussions' outcomes.
Luck or whatever, few old 160 / 250GB WDC Black HDD drives of perhaps 1996 around,
still works excellent for storage, but I do know it's risky of their magnetic media expiry anytime soon, hence have put aside, considering of its zero reliability..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

rakesh15 said:


> Have not bought any used magnetic drives afterwards once was advised, to not to,
> as they have expected life of 5 around years only, hence risky for storage back ups.
> But bought 6TB new external one and new SSDs only, after those discussions' outcomes.
> Luck or whatever, few old 160 / 250GB WDC Black HDD drives of perhaps 1996 around,
> still works excellent for storage, but I do know it's risky of their magnetic media expiry anytime soon, hence have put aside, considering of its zero reliability..


You are kidding yourself about the longevity of the SSD vs the HDD.

A quote from Bit Rot: How Hard Drives and SSDs Die Over Time

*Hard drives have the potential to last with their data intact for decades even if powered down*_. SSDs, meanwhile, are said to lose their data within a few years in the same state. In fact, there are reports that, if they're stored in an unusually hot location, the data on an SSD can be wiped out even faster._

If you want archival storage, consider something like BlueRay.

*If the data matters to you, proper backup is the only way to be sure you'll have it for a long period of time.*


----------



## jcp2240 (6 mo ago)

rakesh15 said:


> Windows 10 Pro, Dell Latest and greatest CPU Tower Model XPS8930 Dell CPU Tower
> In my PC After the Critical Bois Update is not booting
> This Bios update came in Dell Support Assist program.
> Title line CPU Not booting Just watching Dell Logo not moving on a black screen not moving any futher.
> ...


pay Dell and get it fixed.


----------



## orealius77 (Oct 6, 2020)

I installed the same bios on the same computer. It didn’t crash but I had to manually turn the computer back on. Normally, the bios update reboots the computer automatically.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Johnwill "

^ Thx sir, for sharing link and comparision. Knowledgeable. 

Never the intent was to compare SSD over HDDs or vice versa,...Point was, not to buy old and used HDDs from Ebay and such outer market, as you never know, how many times the reformation, datas been written and erased - it has undergone,....( "Server" service served HDDs remain at 24/7 service and hence more wear and tear probabilities, ) other spindle / rotation axis, wear and tear has happened to it, and if by chance ,... you bought and you stored precious data on it, it may gave a way anytime,...... either due to its excessive use by last user/s,.... or since being old, no one knows for magnetic media, how much more life is left,.... hence you are at more risk. ( that was the aspect/teachings of that thread, that I remember and,... "Stance" mentioned, to explain me,... as at that time I was touting for buying more used one cheaper ones HDDS and rather by that way creating more back-ups, instead of only one.)

Sure magnetic media fails over time,... even WE last,...sometimes even new ones fails suddelnly and abruptly for a no reason,...there is no reliabilty or guarantee,...
Fact governs that,....In any air ( does not matter, you have elctro-static special bag and you put inside and ziplocking it,...the HDDs ) there remains, heat, cold, moist, decay causing viruses, Oxygen, this, that causing rust,....... hence, everything lasts,..... No Exception.

Key is,...... backing, backing and double backing periodically and at least keeping at 2-3 diff. places ,...especially when Documents are of more importantance and you have no hard copy anywhere.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rakesh15 said:


> I am struggling with last 3 days,...when I knew, now I will end up in building smthg from scratch,......
> 
> This is all paperwork to go line by line to bring MY ENVIRONMENT back, that I lost,....
> hence,..... buying 3-4 more SSD or HDD for clones costs me nthg, as compared to this pain,....
> ...


This is my last reply to this matter.

You don't have to start from scratch. If the copy of Windows on the HDD that is booting just fine, is already setup the way you like and is only missing some Windows updates, then you can clone that HDD to an SSD right now and go on from there, and you don't need an SSD cloning device to do this. All you need is backup/drive cloning software, such as Macrium Reflect, and if you've had no faith in such software, then now is the perfect time to test if they actually work, don't you think?

If you rather prefer a standalone cloning device for making clones of your SSD instead of backup software, that's fine, but it won't be of much help if you don't maintain a regular backup routine. Also, that device would require removing the SSD from your computer each time you want to clone it to another SSD. That quickly becomes tedious if you intend to make regular clones, and regular removal and installation of the SSD increases the risk of failure. How would you feel if the SSD slot on your "latest and greatest Dell" stopped working?

Cloning via software eliminates that risk, because you won't have to remove the source SSD from your computer. You can use a USB adapter, enclosure or docking station to connect the target SSD, then simply launch the backup/cloning software and use it.

You were reluctant to remove the Samsung SSD while troubleshooting just because you needed a magnetic screw driver and feared losing that small screw, and yet you want to get a cloning device that will require removing the SSD each time you want to clone it!? How is that any better than NOT having to remove the SSD at all?

We all use backup/cloning software here and they serve us just fine and most of us don't use a standalone cloning device. We don't even need to shutdown our systems to make a system image backup that restores and works just fine, and all we use is an external hard drive for storing the image backups and a bootable rescue flash disk created using the same backup/cloning software. The last time I did a fresh install of Windows on my main computer and started from scratch, was 5 years ago when upgrading to Windows 10 1709 because I just felt like a fresh start while switching to an SSD system drive. While we routinely make system image backups, we rarely have to use them, but it's nice to have a recent one ready to go at any time because you can never tell when something is about to break a working Windows installation.

If you had kept a system image backup of the Samsung SSD, even if it was two months old, you would have been back up and running* in a fraction of the 3 days* you've struggled with this and are still headed nowhere because you're still pining about starting from scratch. You really have no reason not to have such backups other than your stubbornness and refusal to take advice. You might be listening, but you're not putting it into action. We had an equally long thread about this and why your backup plan of cloning onto old used drives isn't ideal, and we gave you examples of backup/cloning software that you could take advantage of, but you stood firm and defended your cloning strategy. Of what good is your cloning strategy if it won't save you from the pain of having to start from scratch? You had even forgotten about the clone HDDs in a closet! None of us is feeling that pain right now, but you are, and that mess of paperwork 🤓 is just adding to that pain. Now you're going to spend weeks getting things back to how you like because of what? Just clone the booting HDD to a spare SSD and pick up from there.

For crying out loud, digitize and clean up your notes/paperwork.

One more thing, and this has already been said, get a backup PC. Again, you can use backup software to create a clone of the main PC that will run on the secondary PC even if they have different hardware. That way, you can keep the secondary pc in the exact same state that the primary pc is in, so that if anything happens to the main pc while you're tinkering with it, the secondary pc will be available ready to go and not interfere with your work flow.

I can't say that you'll learn from this, but I hope you will. Don't expect us to keep giving you the same advice in different threads. We eventually will lose interest in doing so, not because we don't want to help, but because we will feel like you can't be helped, unless you start putting our advice into action. We will feel like we're better off helping other people who deserve the help more. Believe it or not, we have people here whose threads we don't even look at as soon as they post. You don't want to be one of them, do you?


----------



## WndrWmn (Oct 25, 2012)

I want to chime in one thought that I noticed in reading all the troubleshooting that was going on and the back-and-forth conversation. Did I read correctly that there has been more than one SSD that failed on this unit? If yes, you might want to consider that maybe The port or slot for the SSD on the motherboard might have gone bad.


----------

